# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Wild betta in natural habitat

## kuching

Finally I managed to take a clear shot of wild betta (Betta ibanorum) without any reflection from the sunlight.The pix taken at a mountain stream near Kuching,Sarawak.





This 2 in photo tank;

----------


## www.Aquatic-Store.com

I have never seen a betta in the wild thanks for sharing

----------


## |squee|

Cool! Great photos.

----------


## kuching

welcome!  :Roll Eyes:

----------

